# Videos of the Australian Army



## Drone_pilot (Apr 2, 2005)

a hell of a lot of clips

http://www.defence.gov.au/army/video/videos.htm


----------



## Dragon (Apr 18, 2005)

Dunno if i feature in any of them DP


----------



## jimmy (Oct 14, 2005)

*beginners your no sergent theres no such of you platoon so get a life ok i am at that*

beginners your no sergent theres no such of you platoon so get a life ok i am at that base and ill be reporting you and you might be liable for prossicution and you say they supply you with alchol thats more trouble in a prevouis board i saw you say you where 17


----------



## PzBrig15 (Nov 12, 2005)

*Videos from Eurocopter / NH90 Helikopter*

look to this site :

http://www.nhindustries.com/site/FO/scripts/siteFO_contenu.php?lang=EN&noeu_id=10026&PHPSESSID=54bd4c5e6a391e913a480c361b395620


----------

